# BLO/CA finish on cocobolo pen blank



## Whitehat1994 (Mar 17, 2016)

Ok, this will be my 3rd attempt using the BLO/CA finish, 1st time was ok, 2nd time I had sand several times because I apparently left my BLO/CA towel go across the blank one time too many.
So do y'all think BLO/CA finish will be good on cocobolo?
Thank y'all


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Mar 17, 2016)

Quick answer - yes. I've done CA on cocobolo many times without issue. BUT - I have to put a small disclaimer in here. I don't use the BLO, just CA.


----------



## CREID (Mar 17, 2016)

Me too, just CA, no BLO.


----------



## Whitehat1994 (Mar 17, 2016)

I normally use CA or WTF on my pens. But I'm experimenting with the BLO/CA finishing method. I wonder is there anytime or any wood a person would not use the BLO/CA finishing method.


----------



## RedBeard (Mar 17, 2016)

I've used CA/BLO on just about every kind of wood that I have turned and the only one that seem to give me a problem was wenge and some bog oak. The oak was more of a matter of my technique though I suspect. The wenge took the finish just fine except on certain areas of the really dark grain. 

I should add though that I apply CA/BLO a bit differently then some in that I put a drop of BLO on a paper towel and add 3-4 drops of CA on top then apply to the blank. I have never had a situation where running the towel along the blank caused any ripples or streaks, in fact I just rapidly move back and forth until the coat dries.


----------



## mecompco (Mar 17, 2016)

I've used BLO/CA on Cocobolo and it's come out really nice. Since I've found out that turning Cocobolo will give me a nasty rash for a couple of weeks, I don't use it any more (well, unless the price it right).


----------



## CREID (Mar 17, 2016)

mecompco said:


> I've used BLO/CA on Cocobolo and it's come out really nice. Since I've found out that turning Cocobolo will give me a nasty rash for a couple of weeks, I don't use it any more (well, unless the price it right).



Cocobolo is fine for me, It's Kingwood that gets me, but thankfully only itching for a day or so. It's the only wood so far that I have found a noticeable sensitivity to.


----------



## Sylvanite (Mar 17, 2016)

mecompco said:


> Since I've found out that turning Cocobolo will give me a nasty rash for a couple of weeks, I don't use it any more (well, unless the price it right).


It is said that there are two types of woodturners: 
Those who are allergic to Cocobolo, and
Those who will be.
Seriously though, once you've been sensitized to Cocobolo, your reactions will only become more severe.  It is primarily the shavings or dust that is the allergen, so simply handling the wood does not usually lead to a rash.  If you have good dust collection, use a respirator, wear tear-away gloves, and wash your hands afterwards, you can probably prevent any after-effects.  The final solution, however, is to avoid Cocobolo altogether.

Getting back to the original topic, I generally put a CA finish on Cocobolo (so that any users don't run the risk of a reaction).  When I do, I wipe the wood down with CA accelerator (or acetone) on a paper towel to strip the surface oil from the wood first.  Then the CA will adhere better.  I do a few layers of thin and then medium.  I don't use BLO anymore, but there's no reason it wouldn't work with the medium CA layers.

I hope that helps,
Eric


----------



## mecompco (Mar 17, 2016)

Yes, it's crazy--the first pen I ever made was Cocobolo. Did several more with no problem. Then, I made one and had a rash on both arms and my chest (right through the shirt). Made one more with the same results, even after washing right after, so pretty much done with Cocobolo. Kinda bummed, as I love the wood. :-(


----------



## CREID (Mar 17, 2016)

With me and the Kingwood, the itching is where the shavings hit. On my arms and where the shavings go down my shirt. Only my upper arms, chest and not my face, it seems only the sensitive areas of myself are sensitive enough the suffer.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 17, 2016)

The thing about using BLO with oily woods is you are introducing the very problem that will cause a problem. I do not understand the logic here. You wipe the blank with acetone to rid the blank of oils then add oil. Is there a scratching of the head smiley???

I never use BLO with CA. I know others do and do well but to each his own. Good luck.


----------



## RedBeard (Mar 17, 2016)

I dunno, I've used BLO quite a bit....both for pens and other woodworking. While it is 'oily' at first it dries rather quickly and afterwards the surface does not feel oily to me. In fact I use BLO on the mallet handles that I make and if I do drop one it's usually due to my sometimes wonky hands as opposed to an oily surface. 
I'm no chemist by any stretch of the imagination but from my assertion one of the additions that make up BLO is a drying catalyst....I know there are a whole bunch of other things going on in there though.


----------



## CREID (Mar 18, 2016)

Back when I was younger and started my career in the ink business, all our paste (litho, offset) inks were linseed oil based and we added driers to them to get them to dry since there was no heat, evaporization or anything else that would make them dry. We added a surface drier and an inside drier. Today, paste inks are made from soy or seaweed oil. I have not ever actually looked it up, but I have been told that BLO is linseed oil with driers added to it.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 18, 2016)

It is still an oil. No matter weather it has driers in it or not. Why add an oil???  Linseed oil and Boiled linseed oil are two different things. Everyone do what they want but this is one of those things I can not wrap my head around when people talk about using blo with CA. It is just me and my thought process. I do finish woods with Danish oil but no CA. I finish woods with BLO and top coat with waterbase lacquers but no CA. 

Does it work, I guess it does. There are a ton of videos showing how. Many people here state they use it. I am just speaking for myself. Have fun.


----------



## CREID (Mar 18, 2016)

I agree with you that it is an oil. I also agree that it seems weird to use oil, at least to me, I never had much success with BLO along with the CA. But the process of how to apply CA has been going on here for years with no consensus on what is best and never will.


----------



## nativewooder (Mar 18, 2016)

Cocobolo is a very oily wood and I quit using any type of finish after I found that wiping with acetone and sanding with micromesh to 3400 or thereabouts.  You can obtain a high gloss if you want, or a semi-gloss finish that feels as soft as velvet.  We all do our finishing differently and I quit and retired on my Doctor's advice, but I loved working with Cocobolo, the Mexican variety, not the Nicaraguan variety.:bananen_smilies039::bananen_smilies051::bananen_smilies035:


----------

